

Show HN: tooltipster - semantic, modern tooltips - talhof8
http://calebjacob.com/tooltipster/
Disclaimer: The person behind it is http://calebjacob.com/, not me.
======
mblake
Interesting, but ow my eyes, everything is so big.I'm on 1920x1080 and even
so, I have trouble getting a global 'view' to properly navigate around. I like
the fact that the tooltips are theme-able.

